# Steel swap?



## herefishy (Feb 23, 2006)

1.Herefishy- rabbit tail sparrow
2.Alexsalmon- Hares Ear
3.kype138- Tug Bug
4.wcoutfitters-
5.tommytubular- Jumbo John
6.gunrod-
7.landshark- Black Vodoo Leech
8.2pawsriver-
9.undertow-
10.dinoday-
11.Joesfu - Freestone Nymph
12.Big Bob - Pink Floosy
13.deputy 865 - 
14.burksee- red/black spring wiggler

Just keeping things updated...


----------



## Northern Steel (May 25, 2004)

I'll join in the fun. I'll figure out what i will tie and post later.
Deputy, a good site for egg patterns is steelheadbasics.com. Provides step by step directions on a few different egg patterns.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Burksee said:


> Springs Wiggler, in red/black.
> 
> OK Dino, lets hear it..... :lol:


  

I've got nothin'....you've pretty much mastered the pattern and you save me from having to tie them:lol: 
Someday you'll catch us off guard,tie something else and we'll have to actually see if we can do it ourselves


----------



## herefishy (Feb 23, 2006)

We now have all the guys as 15 members came before feb 1st. I actually have all my flies done. Just in the last few days have we had ice but I won't get a chance to go out until this weekend. Other than a bit of coyote hunting I have had a lot of time on my hands.

Here is the final listing for everyone in the swap. Remember the due date for the flies isn't until March 1st.

1.Herefishy- rabbit tail sparrow
2.Alexsalmon- Hares Ear
3.kype138- Tug Bug
4.wcoutfitters-
5.tommytubular- Jumbo John
6.gunrod-
7.landshark- Black Vodoo Leech
8.2pawsriver-
9.undertow-
10.dinoday-
11.Joesfu - Freestone Nymph
12.Big Bob - Pink Floosy
13.deputy 865 - 
14.burksee- red/black spring wiggler
15. Northern Steel


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Not trying to advertise here, but I've had great success with "Joe's Glo-bug tool" which I bought on Ebay.
It's a set of three plastic tubes, which allow you to greatly vary the size of the yarn/foam for flies. It's not a necessity, but has helped me use just enough foam for the egg flies, and makes it easier to combine a few colors for clown eggs, blood dots, etc. 
Tight lines!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

A casing from a ball point pen works well for that too


----------



## landshark (Aug 1, 2005)

so what is the final number that we have to tie?

I am getting ready to start. need to know the total #

thanks,


----------



## herefishy (Feb 23, 2006)

15 members are in the swap


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

here`s mine first time tier hope you like







[/IMG]


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

do you like them with the tails or with out?


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I've tied this with Flashabou wing case and pheasant tail...I think I lke the pheasant better,but I'm still playing with this a little..I did great with this stone last year.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Copper/Brown Jumbo John....also seen it called a Vitaman D








[/IMG]


Nice looking stone Dino.

Big Bob.....with or without tails would purely be your choice


----------



## wcoutfitters (Jan 21, 2000)

Still trying to figure out what to tie. I will decide soon. Been kind of busy with my new addition.











Lucienne Colette Shoup
Born Feb 1, 07

Paul


----------



## landshark (Aug 1, 2005)

congrats on the new addition to the family.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

landshark said:


> congrats on the new addition to the family.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

she sure looks like a keeper to me...

Congrats WC


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Congratulations on a beautiful (and hopefully healthy) little one!
Cherish every moment with that little angel...
Tight lines

Kype


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Congrats! You've got yourself quite the trophy keeper there! Well, at least until she turns into a brat and starts wanting to go the mall instead of hunting and fishing w/dad! :lol: :yikes:


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Mine are finished,PM your addy and I'll get them sent out.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Congratulations Paul, a beautiful baby.........I hope mom and baby are strong and healthy..... 

I'm in two swaps and this is what I'm tying for the one on the BBT site.......and it seems to fit with the theme most of the guys are tying. This swap seems a little smaller (flywise). I could go with a nymph of sorts...any input.


----------

